# Want to upgrade speakers but keep factory radio...



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Xtremerevolution is a car audio expert, and has out a lot of information here about how and what to do. One thing he recommends is to not upgrade your speakers unless you upgrade amplification and add a DSP, for which he has created Gen1 Cruze files that work well. If you search around the rest of the car audio forums you should be able to find his recommendations and a lot of specific instruction.


----------



## Zabakdaz (May 27, 2016)

I was going to get amplifiers for these speakers as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabakdaz (May 27, 2016)

I don't know what a DSP is, and I have searched through these forums but worried that because they seemed to be referring to other years of the Cruze, what I was reading wasn't going to apply. Thanks for your reply though, and I will check out that person's posts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

EDIT: 
Okay! I know what a DSP is now lol. AND I've checked out Xtremerevolution - I've actually skimmed that sticky before and it's all great information and I will definitely utilitize it. I've even checked out his website.  However, please forgive me if I'm missing something here, but this is more about audio quality and tuning, and types of speakers, and not actually about attaching them to the factory radio. My issue is that if I'm trying to install these speakers, I was under the impression that I would need a wiring harness for all of this to work properly with my current factory headunit. I could be wrong... but that was information provided to me from the audio store, I was told I could not install any of the aftermarket speakers, not even the subwoofer, with amps, without this.


----------

